# TN state finals. 9/22



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Who is going to try to make it to this show next weekend?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

If nothing changes I plan on being there.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't wait to hear the changes you have made.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

Best of luck to everyone at the TN Finals and then the Joint Finals....!!!

I plan to be in the lanes next season....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I may try to make it just to hang out with some folks. The little one will be in tow. If I'm not able to make it, though, good luck to you guys.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

audiophile25 said:


> I can't wait to hear the changes you have made.


Well I've been reading, studying, and trying out some different things to get all I can out of it. Maybe you'll like it or can pinpoint something I'm missing out on.

Look forward to hear your changes as well.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be there. Ready to hang out with everybody and finally get the judges final input before Finals!


----------



## blowrie54 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll be there as well. We should have most of sound team 6 there. Looking forward to checkin out everybody's cars.


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

I unfortunately will not be able to make it. I've had some family obligations that have come up that I cant miss. When/where is the next one that you guys are going to?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Primalgeek said:


> I unfortunately will not be able to make it. I've had some family obligations that have come up that I cant miss. When/where is the next one that you guys are going to?


Next stop after this one is World Finals in Huntsville AL Oct 19-20


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

Just returning from overseas, would love to check this out. Can I get a link for the event? Much appreciated. Can I expect to find any good deals at the comp? I am looking for a couple of items for my daughters VW Golf. Thanks in advance.
Dave


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-22-13TN.jpg


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am ready for some barbecue.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

sounds good


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I may try to make it just to hang out with some folks. The little one will be in tow. If I'm not able to make it, though, good luck to you guys.


Well, looks like I'll be there. Not sure I'm entering or not just yet. But I'll be there either way. 

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Bikinpunk: I hope to be there as well later in the day, I'm taking my boys to the zoo in the morning, would like to meet you if possible...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sure thing.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

You are like so popular. 

What time will most people be there and till when?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

only one person in this wants to meet me. I'm pretty unpopular, I'd say. lol.


typically these Lebanon shows run until about 5pm. No way to know for sure, though... just depends on the number of people who show up and when the judges finish up. 

the majority of people are usually there by 10pm.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Everyone come find us. We are always open for demo, in fact we really enjoy giving demos.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ditto. I'll be happy to demo if any new folks want to hear it. I made a new Erin's greatest hits cd tonight so in ready to embarrass myself a bit.


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

Good luck today and I hope you have a great time with perfect weather.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

good meet today, guys! I had a blast. Very glad I decided to go. The weather was perfect and I got to demo some really good sounding rides. See you all at Finals! 

- Erin


PS: Kevin, that cd you gave me is really good. Ironically I had been meaning to get that Joe Walsh song for the past couple months but kept forgetting about it. You saved me some money, dude!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a great time yesterday. I got some good tips and listened to some great sounding vehicles. Hope to see you all at finals.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dang it...I've never been to one of these but have wanted to for a few years now. Where are the finals happening, will it be in Lebanon again? That's only about 30 minutes away from me.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

bikinpunk said:


> good meet today, guys! I had a blast. Very glad I decided to go. The weather was perfect and I got to demo some really good sounding rides. See you all at Finals!
> 
> - Erin
> 
> ...


No problem on cd, I owed you that anyway. 
I too enjoyed the day, wished the car did a little better but back to the drawing board to make some improvements.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kevin, Thanks again for the disc. It has some pretty cool stuff on it that should be very helpful.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I had a great time as well and enjoyed hanging with all who came out. I truly wish I'd caught and changed a few things in the tune before hitting the show yesterday (who doesn't though), but I got some good feedback and feel I have direction for what needs to be done before Finals next month. So what more can you ask for than fun hanging out and useful feedback before the big show.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

audiophile25 said:


> Kevin, Thanks again for the disc. It has some pretty cool stuff on it that should be very helpful.


Your welcome, congrats on your win sir, truck sounds great.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> Your welcome, congrats on your win sir, truck sounds great.


Thank you for the kind words. I hope that I can find a few more points in there before finals. It looks like our class is going to be very competitive.


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

Any of you guys going to Huntsville this year, I'm seriously kicking around the idea.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I think all of us are.


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

For those that are coming from EastTN, are you going to be driving down together and staying in the same hotel? I really think I have my girlfriend interested in this trip.

Thanks
Charles


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Chris and myself will be driving down on friday night, because judging starts at 6:00am Saturday.


----------

